# corn field bucks



## Wetzel (Jan 4, 2007)

I have field outside of my house that I plant in corn every year and let it stand for the deer.  Put a post in the middle of the field a couple of weeks ago to attach my camera to in order to see whats eating corn late at night.  Getting plenty of pictures of does, but only a couple of buck pictures so far.

So foggy in second picture, if the buck had been ten yards further away, I'd never have gotten a picture of him.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 5, 2007)

Couple of nice ones for the future.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jan 12, 2007)

Should be some good ones next year. nice pics


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 12, 2007)

A couple more bucks from my corn field.  Good to see these made it through the season.  Pictures were taken one minute apart.


----------



## deuce (Jan 12, 2007)

That is a huge 6pt. also like the ghost pic in the first one


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 17, 2007)

A couple more...


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice prospects for this season.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 18, 2007)

keep em coming, looking great


----------

